# BBQ vs. Grill



## mneeley490 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## noboundaries (Jan 15, 2016)

Made me chuckle.


----------



## joe black (Jan 15, 2016)

It's a Mason-Dixon thing.....up north BBQ is a verb, down south BBQ is a noun.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 16, 2016)

BBQ is life!


----------



## palladini (Aug 4, 2017)

BBQ Pit Boys forever!


----------

